# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Ghost Kato 3.9 AL 29" riot green/night black Aufrüsten (Neuling)

## Dr.Smokey

Hi, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in der MTB Szene und würde gerne das Fahrrad nach und nach aufrüsten. Derzeit fahre ich ein Ghost Kato 3.9 AL 29". Vorab ein paar fragen...

Welches Werkzeug brauche ich für was

Wo finde ich Informationen zu aktuellen Komponenten und gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Onlineshop indem ich alles finde?

Gibt es Komponenten die ich Nicht anbauen kann?

Als erstes hätte ich gerne mehr Federweg vorne, kann mir da jemand eine gute gabel empfehlen?
Ich danke für sämtliche Informationen im voraus

----------


## prolink88

andere frage. warum nicht gleich ein Bike kaufen was ich nicht aufrüsten muß?
selbst 100 euro in das Rad investieren ist sinnlos. es würde nicht das werden was du erwartest
in diesen Forum bist du sowieso falsch, man geht nicht zu einen Ferrari Händler wenn man einen Fiat gekauft hat

----------


## Dr.Smokey

Kannst du mir vll einen rahmen empfehlen den ich nach und nach aufrüsten kann

----------


## Dr.Smokey

Ich michte mich halt nach und nach in die Materie rein arbeiten um sagen zu können jz hab ich mein eigenes bike gebaut

----------


## prolink88

was willst du mit dem Rad machen?
wenns um Downhillen geht bist du hier falsch, dein Bike ist maximal ein Xrosscountry Rad
ich habe auch viele bikes selbst aufgebaut. je nach einsatzzweck halt
das Thema ist sehr umfangreich

----------


## Dr.Smokey

das fahrrad ist eigentlich nur dafür da um auf die arbeit zu kommen aber ich dachte mir lieber bastel ich mit einem "Billig" Rad rum wie direkt einen 1000€ Rahmen zu kaufen und einfach ohne kentniss los zu legen. Ich möchte anfangen Downhill zu fahren, erstmal nur kleine Waldstrecken und später mal auch schwerere Touren in parks etc.

----------


## Dr.Smokey

Ich bin Ziemlich Groß [2m] deshalb weiß ich nicht genau wie ich mir einen Rahmen Suchen kann [Schrittlänge 98cm]

----------


## prolink88

Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen zahlt sich net aus, weil du ja keine Teile hast was du drann bauen kannst
alles extra zu kaufen ist Teuer. vielleicht ein gebrauchtes und dann noch etwas umbauen was net passt
bei 2m brauchst mindestens XL Rahmen

----------

